

Quora: What are the best Hacker News posts ever? - jeffmiller
http://www.quora.com/What-are-the-best-Hacker-News-posts-ever

======
swah
I'm really enjoying Quora, I don't what they did to promote this, but the
participants are many times the subject of the questions or insiders in
companies, etc.

How did this not become another Yahoo! Answers?

~~~
ScottWhigham
To me it's easy to see why: I have to create an account (or connect w/ FB) to
even see what the heck it is. No thanks. Today is the first time that I've
seen anything on Quora beyond the home page. Apparently linking directly to a
question allows visitors to see the question but the home page that I see says
to me, "Login or Connect w/ Facebook to use this site"

~~~
jeffmiller
Quora is high quality. You're missing out.

